# Total newbie fly fisher - with questions!



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

First and foremost, I'm a saltwater fisherman. This will be true until there is no saltwater in/around where I live. As I learn more about the fishing game I am drawn to trying everything. One thing I very much want to do is fly fish. My grandfather loved it and I think I would as well. However, I have 2 snags - one, I know nothing, and two - I am on a modest budget. 

Figuring I could solicit PFF for some advice, here I am. Here's my situation - I'll be fishing inshore for things like redfish, any kind of trout, and whatever other moderate size fish would bite on a fly. Wading and flats fishing is the only thing I'd really be doing, as my access to a boat is limited (but still there). I am looking for a good "budget build" rod/reel/line combo. I don't need something that will last me a lifetime - if I get good and have the desire/time to keep it up, I'll spend the big money after I learn. This being the case, I don't know how to shop for what I need. I've heard the Okuma Integrity series of fly reels are good for beginners, but I don't know what the sizes mean (50/20, 100/20, 170/30, etc. I assume this is line weight/yardage?). I am also totally at a loss for what weight and length of rod I need. A point in the right direction would be appreciated!

-R.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

+1 I am in the same boat. I grew up in Pensacola fishing my whole life and have never touched a fly rod. Well now I am working in California and have to collect rainbow trout from many rivers out here and fly fishing is the only way to do it really. I plan on buying a cheap combo out here to learn with and when I return to FL in he fall up grade in quality and size. Any help would be appreciated.

Dustin


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

okumas are great for beginners but just like u i am fairly new but i know a good amount like for caddy yakker u need some prince nymphs and mayfly parachuters and for ringo redux i only know flys also so get some crab,shrimp, and fair-sized minnow patterns. just ask any local flyfisherman

-good luck!


----------



## msujmccorm (Nov 6, 2010)

The Okuma is a good beginner combo. Get what ever you can afford rod and reel wise, grab some clouser minnows in chartruese (sp) and white, some decievers, and some crab imitations and go fishing. I started a few years ago in a flyfishing club and they discouraged fishing right off the bat. They wanted us to practice casting for weeks. Bullcrap, while learning to cast right is important and can help when it gets windy, just get a fly tied on and go fishing. You'll have a blast.
A 6wt or 8wt will do everything you need for inshore wading. If you use too light of a rod you can still land the fish but it's not real great for the fish (takes to long). If you happen to hook a fairly large red the 8 wt will still handle it. You will never forget the first salt water fish on a fly. Ladyfish are great fun on a fly rod.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

nice info i was thinking `bout putting clousers but i knew someone would do it later


________________

******** rule :red_indian:


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

*budget Fly Fishing*

If you are on a really tight budget check out this website, http://www.wildwaterflyfishing.com/index.html

This guy has been getting some good reviews and even has a guide or two using his gear. 

I have never personally cast his rods but he is using quality goods to make his equipment. He is using IM8 blanks and aluminum reel seats for the saltwater rods.

He has got some saltwater starter packages for around $115. 

I personally have no affiliation with this company but I have heard about them and always wanted to give their rods a try.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to tell people starting out, to make sure they purchased a grahite rod....Nowadays i doubt you could find a fiberglass rod new. Most flyfishers could prolly not tell the difference between a $100 rod, and an $800 rod blindfolded. Get the cheapest, full length (9') rod you can find, it will not handicap you when you go for the high dollar one, as the action will be similar.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Guys - thanks for all the tips. Yut - I bookmarked that site, and it looks great. I'm going to do some more reading about WWFF, and I'm going to start saving a little scratch here and there for one of those starter kits. Really appreciate it.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I would suggest a 9' 8 wt. rod for fishing the flats. You don't need an expensive rod to start with. You WILL NEED a reel with a true drag system -- not just a freshwater "clicker drag" ( believe me on this - when I started flyfishing for Reds, I started using my regular bass fishing fly rod and have landed Bass up to 6 lbs 11 oz. An approx. 5-6 lb. red took my fly AND flyline !) I usually use clousers, crab fly spoons, and poppers. A weight forward floating line with a 12-15 lb. end section ( tippet) to which I add a 40 lb. shock tippet of approx. 12-15 " will put you in business. If you can , search out a guide that specializes in fly fishing and you will learn a lot. Bass Pro and Cabela's both offer some beginner combo's which includes line, leader,backing etc. Good Luck !!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ringo Redux said:


> Guys - thanks for all the tips. Yut - I bookmarked that site, and it looks great. I'm going to do some more reading about WWFF, and I'm going to start saving a little scratch here and there for one of those starter kits. Really appreciate it.


This is actually something that I can help with. Pardon if the response is a little long-ish.

a) The reel in most freshwater situations is not very important. In saltwater it can be. For fly fishing in general, though, the rod is terribly important because it gets the fly where you want it. It's not like a spinning or baitcasting rod. I really like FlyLogic gear combos, which you can find online; their rods are really very good. You will need something in the 6-10 range for shore fishing, probably on the lower/mid end of that scale if you are relatively inexperienced at casting. I love a 6 wt fly rod because they cast so well inshore.

b) Fly line is expensive, so buy something that is decent and really take care of it. Do a rinse and a clean off after you use it. Take a little wad of paper towels and soak it in Armor All, then run the line out through the wad and retrieve it back through.

c) practice casting in/with the wind on your lawn, swimming pool, or out at ft. pickens. The beauty of fly fishing (one of many) is that you don't have to retrieve the line to recast to a fish, but remember that that means that you are casting as much line behind you as you pick up so any people or trees or whatever are in danger.

d) i can give you a list of decent flies for this area. i tie flies and there is a fly fishing club here in pensacola, NW FL fly fishers.

e) tight lines!


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Gotta disagree strongly with the "cheapest" rod recommendation - I did buy a very cheap rod and the action is very poor - causes bad habits - lots of frustration - flipping a short distance for trout or bream is one thing - trying to reach that 2nd sand bar, while chest deep, with a stiff breeze, is quite another - if you stay with it at all - you WILL dump that super cheap rod - spend an extra $50-100 and have something you will be happy with - 9ft-8wt - North West Florida Fly Fishers is a great resource - $15/year = great lunch + fly tying + casting instruction / 1 Saturday per month - a great bunch of guys - wadda' ya' want?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with gatoryak. buy the best rod you can afford. TFO Temple fork Outfitters is sold at Basspro around 125 bucks. buy a decent salt reel with a drag not a clicker. Load it with 200yds of backing and 90 ft of floating weight forward fly line. I have been fly fishing for 40 years almost exclusive the past 20. Join the fly fishing club world og good information. Word to the wise Flyfishing is addictive. 
Good luck


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

As mentioned, Temple Fork is hard to beat for the price. Be careful buying all the cheap stuff because it won't last as long and will affect your casting/fishing. Not saying you need top of the line but spend a few more dollars and get a step above cheapest. If you need flies let me know and I'll be happy to give you an assortment of ones I bought and never used. SHB


----------

